
Google Says the Built-In Microphone Was ‘Never Supposed to Be a Secret’ - crunchiebones
https://www.businessinsider.nl/nest-microphone-was-never-supposed-to-be-a-secret-2019-2/?international=true&r=US
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457)

